# Weird lag issues when changing to freebsd (makes no real sense)



## wonslung (Jun 22, 2009)

Ok, this one has me stumped.

I have a "media server"  It's basically a pretty beastly NAS with 12 1tb hard drive.

I recently upgraded from linux mdadm raid5 with 6 drives to freebsd 7.2 and ZFS with 12 (3 raidz vdevs 4 drives each)

What makes no sense is this:  I've been using Pfsense on another machine as my router, with traffic shaping with no problems for months now.  The only thing different on my network is the switch from linux to freebsd on this machine.  Now when i start even 2 or 3 torrents my entire network grinds to a halt and the web won't load.  It's really making no sense because everything APPEARS to be working correctly, no excess load on the mediaserver, no crazy amount of connections, the traffic shaper seems to be working...all that.

I've tried reloading pfsense, with and without traffic shaping, with various numbers of torrents running but the thing is it's one of those "all or nothing" sort of problems.
If i turn them all off, network goes to normal, if i run even 1-2 torrents, it drops to nothing.....i'm really confused as to what this might be.  Any ideas?


----------

